# Today is a special day.



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

It is tuesday.

And we all know what happens on tuesday!!!


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> It is tuesday.
> 
> And we all know what happens on tuesday!!!


Bolloks, it is wednesday.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Bolloks, it is wednesday.



Maybe for silly continents that can't tell the time properly.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Maybe for silly continents that can't tell the time properly.


My continent is older than yours. We practically invented time.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> My continent is older than yours. We practically invented time.



And crime.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> And crime.


Hey, HEY!
If your tiny island group hadn't sent all it's prostitutes and horse thieves here... Well let's just say I'm awesome, and leave it at that, shall we?


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

tuesday - Champions League night
Come on Schalke 04


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Hey, HEY!
> If your tiny island group hadn't sent all it's prostitutes and horse thieves here... Well let's just say I'm awesome, and leave it at that, shall we?



No! This means WAR!


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> No! This means WAR!


You liar! It means TWISTER!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> You liar! It means TWISTER!



Girl, this bootylicious body is a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 26, 2011)

wait, i dont know what tuesday means... does it have something to do with a delightfully gelatinous dessert?


----------



## freakyfred (Apr 26, 2011)

Tuesday eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B8rlonf0NQ


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2011)

I only get down on Fridays.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 26, 2011)

alot of my favirote tv shows come on on Tuesday,teh woot!


----------



## penguin (Apr 26, 2011)

You mean you guys aren't excited for Naked Wednesdays? You're missing out.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, but I'm only naked on days that end in "y"! :batting:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm holding out for the 2nd Tuesday of the week :huh:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> You mean you guys aren't excited for Naked Wednesdays? You're missing out.



Naked Wednesdays? How did I miss this?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> You mean you guys aren't excited for Naked Wednesdays? You're missing out.



Nailed it. I do naked tuesdays.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2011)

Tuesday is Pork Butts and Taters day!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Tuesday is Pork Butts and Taters day!


OMG Bearsy I heart you. COW AND CHICKEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG Bearsy I heart you. COW AND CHICKEN!!!!!!!



I love it! I just found out today that the first 6 episodes are on On Demand from my cable provider.
I'm totes marathoning them tomorrow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I love it! I just found out today that the first 6 episodes are on On Demand from my cable provider.
> I'm totes marathoning them tomorrow.


My favorite ever is when they go on a fieldtrip to a jail. Don't miss that one!


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> My favorite ever is when they go on a fieldtrip to a jail. Don't miss that one!



That's the first ever episode! It's where they introduce Pork Butts and Taters!


----------

